#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  >  再發圖!!!  << home >>

## 獨

HI!HI!

獨狼小朋友再來發圖啦!!

這次的圖依然和獸人無關~~~(人家真的不會畫了啦!!!)

----------


## 快樂狼人

感覺馬的素描很多~但是話的很好阿^^"繼真實~比例也抓的超好~

這種真實系的圖我超喜歡的><!!要是畫成獸的畫一定超棒^^期待喔~

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

好讚的圖圖!~~>///<
好像素描 很有真實感˙ˇ˙/
馬很好啊~好像XD
很像...可以掛在牆壁上的壁畫~~

----------


## 野

好利害0.0

好棒的素描阿：Ｄ
話說我超久沒碰了

----------


## 可樂狼

天啊~~

大大你的素描好強  囧

光影怎麼抓的   |||

----------


## Shiou

在下對於寫實風格非常崇拜
那是我遙不可及的境地呀...

回到正題(毆

馬的比例畫得不錯呀~
馬毛也畫得很有柔順感
厲害

----------


## 幻貓

畫的好啊~寫實風格~
動物的後腿我最不會畫了QQ

不過你的頭像跟蝕狼以前的一樣耶~

----------


## 山風

哇賽...高...高手啊@@"
畫的好棒啊...感覺像真的=w=
光線和陰影做的很棒ㄟ...
開始喜歡上素描了ˊwˋ(迷:反正你也畫不出什麼好東西...)(踹~

----------


## 蝕狼

很有真實感....

感覺上很不錯，蠻像是古代書卷紀錄精靈生活的圖像=w=

----------


## 獨

哦哦``謝謝``
說實在的``其實這畫是經過N位大人指導而來的`````
要是獨狼自己畫的話,就不會這個樣子的了`````
(謎:你不早說!!!!![毆])

----------

